# Welche AIO Kühlung



## d0m1nu5 (23. Januar 2017)

*Welche AIO Kühlung*

Hallo zusammen,
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine AIO Kühlung zuzulegen. Eigentlich wollte ich das nie, da ich weis das eine Luftkühlung die gleiche Leistung bringen kann , günstiger ist und meist leiser ist.
Dennoch finde ich AIOs einfach optisch schöner. Und mit der Masterliquid Pro 280, scheint es ein Modell zu geben welches eine nahezu lautlose Pumpe hat.
Meine Fragen sind:
1. bei AIOs habe ich ja meist ein PVM Anschluss für die Pumpe und einen (y-Kabel für die Beiden Fans) schließe ich dann die Pumpe am ganz normalen CPU_FAN an und die FANs an den Anschluss CPU_OPT??

2. habt ihr Erfahrung mit diesem Kühler oder könnt ihr mir eine besser AIO empfehlen?

Danke ok Voraus.

Grüße d0m1nu5


----------



## freezy94 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welche AIO Kühlung*

Eventuell ist ja auch so etwas für dich interessant: Magicool DIY Wasserkuhlungs-Set Dual 120 mm Edition
Gibt es ebenfalls als Triple-Set. Vorteil: Sie ist erweiterbar und die Qualität ist durchweg in Ordnung. Etwas besser dürfte diese ebenfalls kühlen.
Falls du dein System komplett umrüsten möchtest, reicht vermutlich sogar nur ein weiterer Radiator, sowie ein Kühler für die Grafikkarte  - die Pumpe ist dafür völlig ausreichend.

Da alle Teile aus Kupfer und teilweise Messing sind, kannst du auch reines destilliertes Wasser verwenden. Korrosion sollte nicht auftreten.


Von fertigen AIOs halte ich persönlich nichts. Ist aber auch Geschmacksache. Die Pumpe solltest du nicht an PWM anschließend, damit diese eine konstante Spannung bekommt. Die Lüfter könntest du bspw. an den CPU Fan hängen, um diese je nach CPU Temperatur zu regeln oder aber du setzt die Lüfter auf eine fixe Spannung.


Weitere Frage: Welches Gehäuse wird verwendet? Du solltest dir vorab eine Schablone mit den gegebenen Abmessungen aus Karton bauen und diese probehalber im Gehäuse ansetzen, damit später auch alles passt!


----------



## DerFakeAccount (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welche AIO Kühlung*

Moin,

also zu deiner Frage mit den Lüfteranschlüssen, 1. PWM nicht PVM  2. Bei meiner alten Corsair H80i gab es an dem CPU/Pumpengehäuse 2 PWM Stecker, da wurden die Lüfter angeschlossen, ansonsten falls sowas nicht vorhanden ist den/die Lüfter (per y-kabel) an den CPU_OPT anschließen.

Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit der AiO die du willst, ich sage aber mal etwas allgemeines zu dem Thema.

Ich werde mir nie wieder eine AiO kaufen, meine H80i ist von einem auf den anderen Tag verreckt, und das 2 Monate nach 3 Jahren Garantie, diese Teile sind zum wegwerfen.

Kauf dir lieber ein Set von EK Waterblocks/Alphacool, da hast du eine richtige Wasserkühlung mit Komponenten aus dem normalen Verkauf.

Oder vergiss die ganze Wassergeschichte und bleib bei Luftkühlung, falls der CPU Kühler mal zu dreckig ist, ausbauen, 2 Minuten mit einen Kompressor bearbeiten und wieder einbauen - fertig

Falls beim Luftkühler mal der Lüfter stirbt ist das ein weit geringeres Problem als wenn bei einer AiO die Pumpe stirbt.


----------



## d0m1nu5 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welche AIO Kühlung*



freezy94 schrieb:


> Eventuell ist ja auch so etwas für dich interessant: Magicool DIY Wasserkuhlungs-Set Dual 120 mm Edition
> Gibt es ebenfalls als Triple-Set. Vorteil: Sie ist erweiterbar und die Qualität ist durchweg in Ordnung. Etwas besser dürfte diese ebenfalls kühlen.
> Falls du dein System komplett umrüsten möchtest, reicht vermutlich sogar nur ein weiterer Radiator, sowie ein Kühler für die Grafikkarte  - die Pumpe ist dafür völlig ausreichend.
> 
> ...



Danke für deine Antwort. Eine Customwakü finde ich auch die bessere Lösung. Diese Variante ist ja quasi eine Mischung aus Custom und fertig, kannte ich so noch gar nicht. 

Wenn ich mir dann noch im Nachgang einen Kühler für die Graka (1080 FE) kaufe und einen 120 bzw 140 Radiator, reicht dafür die Pumpe und die Größe des Ausgleichsbehälter? 

Wird die Pumpe dann eigentlich ans Mainboard angeschlossen zur Regelung? Wakü ist absolutes Neuland für mich.

Ich habe aktuell das Sharkoon BW-9000-w. Möchte mit aber evtl das NZXT s340 Elite zulegen.


----------



## d0m1nu5 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welche AIO Kühlung*



DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also zu deiner Frage mit den Lüfteranschlüssen, 1. PWM nicht PVM  2. Bei meiner alten Corsair H80i gab es an dem CPU/Pumpengehäuse 2 PWM Stecker, da wurden die Lüfter angeschlossen, ansonsten falls sowas nicht vorhanden ist den/die Lüfter (per y-kabel) an den CPU_OPT anschließen.
> 
> ...



Ja ich habe solche Meinungen vermutet und teile sie größten Teils auch.
Eine eigene Wakü hatte ich am liebsten da ich so auch meine 1080FE leise bekommen würde [emoji51]


----------



## freezy94 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welche AIO Kühlung*

Mit der Magicool DIY-Lösung kann man auf jeden Fall mal in das Thema "hineinschnuppern". Erweiterbar ist sie ebenfalls und die Pumpe sollte auch einen weiteren Radiator sowie einen Grafikkartenblock ohne Probleme meistern können.

Ich würde schauen, dass du möglichst viel Radiatorfläche hinbekommst. Pro 120mm Radiator kann man zwischen 75 und 100 Watt Abwärme rechnen - mehr ist dementsprechend kühler. Insofern ein 3 x 120 mm Radiator in dein Gehäuse passt (360mm), dann könntest du bei späteren Einbinden der Grafikkarte (insofern Platz vorhanden), einen 2x 120 mm Radiator (240mm) oder einen 1x 120 mm Radiator nachrüsten, damit es auch wirklich leise und kühl bleibt. Um den Ausgleichbehälter musst du dir absolut keine Gedanken machen. Theoretisch könntest du auch auf einen Ausgleichbehälter verzichten - ist aber nicht empfehlenswert.

Die Pumpe sollte nicht über PWM geregelt werden, sondern mit einer konstanten Spannung laufen. Meine läuft bspw. auf 9 Volt und ist nicht aus dem Gehäuse zu hören.
Die Lüfter können wahlweise per PWM (temperaturabhängig) geregelt werden oder du bindest diese ebenfalls über eine feste Spannung an - je nach dem was dir wichtiger ist. Bei PWM drehen die Lüfter entsprechend höher, dafür ist es kühler. Bei fixer Spannung kann es entweder dauerhaft lauter und dafür kühler oder dauerhaft leiser und dafür wärmer werden. Da musst du für dich festlegen, was dir wichtiger ist. Ich habe meine fixiert - im Idle sowie unter Last kaum hörbar und dennoch sehr kühl.


----------



## d0m1nu5 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welche AIO Kühlung*



freezy94 schrieb:


> Mit der Magicool DIY-Lösung kann man auf jeden Fall mal in das Thema "hineinschnuppern". Erweiterbar ist sie ebenfalls und die Pumpe sollte auch einen weiteren Radiator sowie einen Grafikkartenblock ohne Probleme meistern können.
> 
> Ich würde schauen, dass du möglichst viel Radiatorfläche hinbekommst. Pro 120mm Radiator kann man zwischen 75 und 100 Watt Abwärme rechnen - mehr ist dementsprechend kühler. Insofern ein 3 x 120 mm Radiator in dein Gehäuse passt (360mm), dann könntest du bei späteren Einbinden der Grafikkarte (insofern Platz vorhanden), einen 2x 120 mm Radiator (240mm) oder einen 1x 120 mm Radiator nachrüsten, damit es auch wirklich leise und kühl bleibt. Um den Ausgleichbehälter musst du dir absolut keine Gedanken machen. Theoretisch könntest du auch auf einen Ausgleichbehälter verzichten - ist aber nicht empfehlenswert.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine Antworten. Ich glaube sich über so ein Kit heranzutasten ist die bessere oder vor allem auch rentabelste Leistung im Vergleich zu einer AIO.
Ich muss mich in die ganze Thematik mal richtig einlesen.


----------



## freezy94 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welche AIO Kühlung*



d0m1nu5 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Antworten. Ich glaube sich über so ein Kit heranzutasten ist die bessere oder vor allem auch rentabelste Leistung im Vergleich zu einer AIO.
> Ich muss mich in die ganze Thematik mal richtig einlesen.



Ich kann dir auch gerne mal ein Custom-Waterloop bei AquaTuning zusammenstellen (inkl. Grafikkarte).

Ein kleiner Vorschlag auf die Schnelle: Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
Ist dann natürlich nicht mehr all zu günstig - hat aber ordentlich Leistung. Teurer geht es immer. Dürfte auch vollständig sein.

Alternativ gibt es auch sowas: Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 LT/ST - Set | NexXxos Cool Answer | Alphacool | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Ist jetzt die 480mm Edition, gibt es aber auch entsprechend kleiner.


----------



## d0m1nu5 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welche AIO Kühlung*



freezy94 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir auch gerne mal ein Custom-Waterloop bei AquaTuning zusammenstellen (inkl. Grafikkarte).
> 
> Ein kleiner Vorschlag auf die Schnelle: Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
> Ist dann natürlich nicht mehr all zu günstig - hat aber ordentlich Leistung. Teurer geht es immer. Dürfte auch vollständig sein.
> ...



Oje ich weis nicht ob ich mir das zutraue komplett selber aufzubauen. Haette schiss das ich mir da irgendetwas kaputt mache [emoji51]
Aber danke für deine Zusammenstellung, ich werde mich jetzt mal einlesen, vielleicht ist es ja doch gar nicht so schwer


----------



## freezy94 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welche AIO Kühlung*



d0m1nu5 schrieb:


> Oje ich weis nicht ob ich mir das zutraue komplett selber aufzubauen. Haette schiss das ich mir da irgendetwas kaputt mache [emoji51]
> Aber danke für deine Zusammenstellung, ich werde mich jetzt mal einlesen, vielleicht ist es ja doch gar nicht so schwer



Das ist alles kein Hexenwerk und Unterstützung bekommst du auch hier zu genüge! Ich könnte ansonsten auch per Skype, etc. helfen. 
Der Warenkorb ist nur auf die schnelle zusammengestellt und kann auf Budget und Anforderungen angepasst werden. Ist aber grundsolide.


----------



## d0m1nu5 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Welche AIO Kühlung*



freezy94 schrieb:


> Das ist alles kein Hexenwerk und Unterstützung bekommst du auch hier zu genüge! Ich könnte ansonsten auch per Skype, etc. helfen.
> Der Warenkorb ist nur auf die schnelle zusammengestellt und kann auf Budget und Anforderungen angepasst werden. Ist aber grundsolide.



Besten Dank! Werde mir das jetzt mal genauer zu Gemüte führen!


----------

